
Amazon.com Is Down - khaledh
http://amazon.com
======
ColinWright
Primary discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23341170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23341170)

~~~
khaledh
my bad, didn't see it

------
Rallerbabs
Just when you think you've seen it all.

------
ncw96
Looks like they're having issues with DNS on www.amazon.com

------
mrwnmonm
You know, I never thought about the people who run the servers in general,
unfortunately, they can't work remotely. Without them, we will suffer boredom
to death in our homes.

------
gticala
amazon.ca is working.

------
aficiomaquinas
I wonder how many millions of revenue Amazon loses per minute of downtime,
specifically the revenue that won't come back once the website is back online.

~~~
mandeepj
Do you think people would go somewhere else in those few mins, find a product,
add to cart, insert CC info, address ?

~~~
MR4D
Here's my decision tree:

1\. If it is groceries and I have multiple accounts set up already, then yes.

2\. If it is something else that I want quickly and I have another account
already set up somewhere else, then yes.

3\. If I don't have accounts set up anywhere but Amazon, then no.

4\. If I don't need it quickly, then no.

